#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  How to Write a Professional LinkedIn Summary?

## Bhavya

Creating a great LinkedIn profile from top-to-bottom is a simple and effective way to set yourself apart from half-a-billion other professional LinkedIn users. With your LinkedIn profile headshot, headline, information about your work and education history, you also need to focus on your LinkedIn summary. If you're leaving the summary blank, then you're missing a huge opportunity. So, here are the tips to write a professional LinkedIn summary.

Start your summary strong with a catchy opening statementUse optimized search terms & keywords in your summaryDon’t be afraid to inject some personality in your summaryAdd context to your career storyBrag about your accomplishmentsUtilize as much of the character limit as you can in your summaryKeep it readable with short paragraphs or bullet pointsDon’t go overboard with special characters usageWrite a converting “CTAs” at the end

----------

